# Snap Caps?



## lomita (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello,
I'm a noobie to guns and pistols specifically. Recently purchased a Browning Buckmark. I've read about "dry firing" and am wondering if I should be concerned. The question is......are snap caps worth the purchase and do what they are advertised to do and is one brand better than another for protection? Brand suggestions and other advise is welcome.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Not needed to "dry fire" center-fire caliber pistols & rifles... but they don't hurt. I use A-Zoom dummy rounds for malfunction drills and training scenarios. Great tool that will assist in safe training. I have a couple sets for 9mm, 5.56, 357 and .308.

They are pricy, but they'll last for years... unless you lose em', lol.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

A-Zoom are the best snap caps on the market...

As TAPnRACK stated they are a bit expensive but are worth the price.... Amazon will usually have the most inexpensive price on them..........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that you (the OP) have a .22 pistol.
Look in your Owners' Manual, to see whether snap caps are necessary in your pistol.
_Some_ .22 rimfire guns are built so that snap caps are not needed. Others need 'em.
But rimfire snap caps are a little hard to find, I think. I used to use fired, empty cases: I rotated the case 1/4 turn between "shots," and discarded it after four "shots."


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

.22 Snap Caps
https://www.google.com/search?q=.22+snap+caps&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&gws_rd=ssl

Cheap 22LR Snap Cap Alternative


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

#4 drywall anchors for .22 snap caps

AFS


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AirForceShooter said:


> #4 drywall anchors for .22 snap caps
> 
> AFS


Thank you!
I've adopted your idea, and will pass it on!


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I bought 5 of the Tipton units and 5 of the A-Zoom. MUCH prefer the A-Zoom. They feed and eject more smoothly and feel better in my hand. I can't dry-fire any of my guns without chambering a dummy round.....my Grandpa will take them from me. :?


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Snap caps? Its something I do for all my guns rifles, shotguns or handguns. Snap caps are much less costly than a gunsmith.


----------

